

Show HN: BashScanner – Script to list Outdated Software on your server + cronjob - dolfje
https://github.com/PatrolServer/bash-scanner

======
dolfje
And next to coffee, it now also returns composer modules (top 100 used and
still expanding)

------
charriu
A coffee brake? Yes, please.

(in the screenshot)

